#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  book of distributed operating system  concept and design

## khem singh

*SECTION A:
 Operating System Fundamentals:* Evolution of Modern Operating Systems, Overview of
 System sample distributed application, Centralized Operating Systems, Network Operating Systems, Distributed Operating Systems, Cooperative Autonomous Applications. Interprocess Communication and Coordination: Selection Factors, Message Passing Communication, Pipes, Sockets, Request/Reply Communication, Transaction Communication, Name and Directory Services, Distributed Mutual Exclusion.


*SECTION B:
Distributed Process Scheduling:* A System Performance Model, Static Process Scheduling with Communication, Dynamic Load Sharing and Balancing, Distributed process Implementation, Real-time Scheduling.
*Distributed File Systems*: Transparencies and Characteristics of DFS, DFS Design and Implementation, Transaction Service and Concurrency Control, Data and File Replication.

*SECTION C:
 Distributed Shared Memory:* Non-Uniform Memory Access Architectures, Memory Consistency Models, Multiprocessor Cache Systems, Distributed Shared Memory, Implementation of DSM systems.
*Distributed Computer Security*: Fundamentals of Computer Security, Discretionary Access Control Models, Mandatory Flow Control Models, Cryptography, Distributed Authentication and Key Distribution Issues Relevant to Distributed Security.
*SECTION D:

 Concurrency Control:* Mutual Exclusion & Critical Regions, Semaphores, Locks, Token Passing/Mutual Exclusion, Deadlocks.
 Transaction Management & Consistency Models: Transaction Management, ACID Properties Of A Transaction , Consistency Models, Two Phase Commit Protocol, Nested Transactions.





  Similar Threads: Distributed operating system distributed operating system distributed operating system  concept and design by pradeep k sinha book Need material regarding distributed databases and advanced operating system Syllabus of distributed operating system  concept and design

----------


## udayshankar

how can i download this book dude.. I didn't find any link here..

----------


## faadoo.nitika

@ khem singh please upload the content

----------


## pawantejwani

Even I need this ebook !!!

----------


## NaMrAtA SoRaNgI

how can i download this ?...

----------

